# how do you take care of jumping spider?



## tarantula3898 (Nov 13, 2007)

there is this jumping spider running around my apartment for a little while now and i want to catch him but i dont know how to take care of him.

lifespan?
food?
cage setup?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 13, 2007)

tarantula3898 said:


> lifespan?
> food?
> cage setup?


Lifespan is only a few month maybe over a year depending on how old it is right now and depending on gender.  

Food, must be live and moving.  It can be twice the size of the spider and it'll still eat it.  can be a roach, cricket, fly, maybe mealworm.

Cage setup, a jar (with some vent) and cut an egg crate and stick it in the middle of the jar so he/she can jump around.  mist it every 3-4 days.


----------



## ranchulas (Nov 14, 2007)

The above reply is correct. I keep mine in a one gallon rubber maid jar turned upside down. This is so the spider can build its web up top and not be disturbed. It also helps with the regular cleaning because any debris will fall to the lid. Jumpers are very entertaining to keep, and are very active.


----------



## narutogeek64 (Jan 3, 2008)

*spider*

Im getting a jumping spider soon. Im gonna catch one.


----------



## yourface8888 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a jumping spider i would like to know how big the container should behttp://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 19, 2011)

Few months to a year.

 Sight of movement triggers an attack so live prey is prefered. They like flying insects; moths, hoppers and also inchworms, termites and other spiders (probably shouldn't give another venomous creature to a pet though)

 Give them an arboreal style cage with plenty of climbing and jumping space and a hide. They like dry, curled leaves, hallow stems or branches, hallow nutshells, etc. I've even used Manopoly hotels with a hole melted through. 
Unlike tarantulas, make sure that they do get light so they can target prey easy. They are diurnal spiders.


----------



## spiderman5471 (Dec 14, 2013)

*my jumping spider in cage moving around*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1LfgRH2akQ my video via youtube hope all yall like her shes fat and cool


----------

